# Me as a potter



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am a part time potter. Im am quite good at throwing, and I am am member of a colaboration of potters here in Hamar, Norway.

I have not been able to work much as a potter the last uears, but i hope that will change.

Here is a link to our studio an shop.
http://www.veldreid.com/


----------

